# Berocca and Rescue Remedy whilst pregnant



## Catspyjamas (Sep 26, 2005)

Hi there

Just wondering if its OK to take Berocca whilst pregnant?  I'm already taking Pregnacare vitamins with Omega but have a few stressful weeks coming up and can't afford to be hit with the usual cold I seem to take when I'm run down.  Also, is it OK for me to use Rescue Remedy, either in cream form or the liquid drops, given that I can't self-medicate with a calming glass (or two) of wine?

Thanks

Cats x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,  I'll pass you on to the pharmacist who will know more xxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Cats,

Rescue remedy is fine in pregnancy. Berocca should be fine too but I'd be cautious about taking that amount of extra vitamins on top of what you are already taking in the Pregnacare. If you do want to take it I'd stop the Pregnacare for a while and just take plain folic acid 400 micrograms instead.

Best wishes
Maz x


----------

